

Point and click interactions are dead or soon will be - bhaveshdhupar
http://techli.com/2012/08/snag-gesture-control-kinesis/

======
bhaveshdhupar
As touch is the paramount form of interaction for personal devices like
smartphone and tablets gestures or motion-controlled apps will form the
interaction layer for bigger screens

------
bevenky
This is going to change the way we interact.

